# Anybody been fishing blackwater river lately?



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Anybody been fishing blackwater river lately and having any luck? If so do you have any pointers? I hope to fish there this weekend and am just trying to hear a report and get some tips because I have never fished this river. Thanks for any help!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

found a bunch of Tailing Carp up there.....


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

> *dblhlr (7/30/2009)*found a bunch of Tailing Carp up there.....


Dang.... Maybe I should bring the bow....


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Nobody been fishing blackwater lately?


----------



## obigwilliso (Feb 26, 2008)

Havent fished it lately but typically fish grass in basins early/late and fish moving water in the heat of day. Always does well for me.


----------

